# TSH question



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

My most recent labs show my TSH at 0.03 (.10-5.50). I would like to know what a traditionally trained endo is going to think about this. unfortunately, that is who I am stuck seeing, and I want to be prepared to counter any arguments he may have. Fighting to stay on Cytomel.

Thanks!!


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

Do you have a FT3 result? If you are on Cytomel, I can't see how you can adjust the dose without knowing how much FT3 there is.

Might at least provide a delaying tactic and buy you some time.


----------



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

Still waiting on the labs for FT3 - Undoubtedly, it will still be low "normal", which they think is fine.. My numbers don't seem to care if I am on medication or not - they fluctuate only slightly (usually go down) with each med or increase. I FEEL the effects, but the numbers just don't reflect that. Probably a result of my antibodies (Which they do not care about at all) screwing them up.

I'm going to see a new endo. as soon as the VA gets their paperwork done to send me to John's Hopkins. - Hopefully I'll get a better one than the one I have been seeing. This fellow doesn't like my attitude, since I seem to know more than he does.......besides, he is an arrogant, condescending ass.

I'll post FT3 as soon as it come in, in my signature.

Thanks for your reply!


----------

